# 3×3 square baling in western New York



## Squarebale Guy (Jul 6, 2019)

Is there any need for custom hay and straw baling in this area? I am currently running two Hesston balers in central NY. We're mostly doing wet hay and wrapping individual. What I'd like to do is make a road trip of sorts in July August. Our schedule now is busy in beginning and end of hay season but not so much in the middle. Let us know. Thanks!


----------

